# Intel HD 620



## Scribner (Feb 13, 2019)

Is "Integrated Intel HD Graphics 620" compatible with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm a little lost when it comes to Intel graphics variants but I do believe most are working nowadays.



			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Scribner (Feb 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm a little lost when it comes to Intel graphics variants but I do believe most are working nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


Thanks. I ask because I am about to purchase a Lenovo ThinkPad X270 20HN004VUS and want to make sure this model is fully compatible with FreeBSD (I've never used FreeBSD before).

See: 





						ThinkPad,ThinkPad X270,Model:20HN004VUS
					






					psref.lenovo.com
				





			Laptops/Thinkpad_X270 - FreeBSD Wiki
		



			Laptops - FreeBSD Wiki
		


I do see the Lenovo ThinkPad T580 is listed as having "Graphics: Intel UHD Graphics 620; works with graphics/drm-next-kmod." Is this the same thing? The Lenovo ThinkPad L470 also lists "Graphics: HD Graphics 620 (Kaby Lake GT2, integrated)."

Basically, I want to know if the Lenovo ThinkPad X270 20HN004VUS is fully compatible. I am planning on ordering very soon and wanted to be sure, since once I start using the computer, I can't return it. Thank you for your quick help -- I really appreciate all the help I've gotten from the FreeBSD community.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2019)

Scribner said:


> works with graphics/drm-next-kmod." Is this the same thing?


The names have been changed a bit but it refers to the same thing. 


```
After some discussions within the x11 team, it was decided to move to a new
  nomenclature for the LinuxKPI-based DRM ports that correctly reflects the
  FreeBSD version the ports are for. This will also allow us to move to dedicated
  branches per FreeBSD release and eases porting work.
  
  Functionally, this commit is a no-op as we are not moving to new snapshots.
  
  Reflect the move in UPDATING and MOVED. Users using the graphics/drm-kmod meta
  port should not be affected. Direct consumers of the DRM ports shall move, as
  in MOVED, as follows:
  
  drm-stable-kmod is drm-fbsd11.2-kmod
  drm-next-kmod is drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
  drm-devel-kmod is drm-current-kmod
```






						[ports] Revision 487117
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## Scribner (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, SirDice. Do you think this video/graphics card (in addition to the rest of the computer, which I think checks out) is fully compatible with FreeBSD 12.0? I'm kind of a beginner at this stuff and would greatly appreciate your expertise. Thanks again.

Edit: Sorry, I just reread your post, and it looks like you're saying this graphics card should work. If you or anyone can confirm just to be sure, that would be nice.


----------

